# Benelli Vinci or Super Vinci?



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

I am looking to get a new shotgun for duck and goose hunting. I used a friends Vinci last season and I really really liked it but I wanted to hear from some people who own them and how they like them. The only complaint my friend has is that after alot of shooting his trigger finger will get raw from rubbing on the gun above the trigger assembly. other than that the gun seems fairly invincible.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

justin300mag said:


> I am looking to get a new shotgun for duck and goose hunting. I used a friends Vinci last season and I really really liked it but I wanted to hear from some people who own them and how they like them. The only complaint my friend has is that after alot of shooting his trigger finger will get raw from rubbing on the gun above the trigger assembly. other than that the gun seems fairly invincible.


Buy a Beretta and be done with it! A friend was sitting beside me in the blind Sunday with a super Vinci that shot only one time like the rest of the Benelli's do.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I had a Vinci at the beginning of the season.The "swept back trigger guard" barked my bird finger so bad that I went to bass pro and bought the Browning Maxus on the way home from the first hunt.I got online when I got home and saw in the reviews that alot of other preople had the same issue.On the newer Vinci they somewhat address it by changing the trigger guard.I LOVE the Maxus !


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been shooting a SBE II for the last 4-5 years and really like it. Last week I bought a Beretta X400 and will be putting it through it's paces this weekend. When comparing the feel of the 2 I think i like the SBEII more. It's more streamlined and a lot less bulky. Beretta isn't bad but it is bulkier.

The reason I say all of this is that the Vinci and Super Vinci also look like bulky shotguns. If your going with a Benelli get either the M1 or the SBEII. Otherwise go with a Beretta. I haven't heard too many things about the Vinci series.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

justin300mag said:


> I am looking to get a new shotgun for duck and *goose hunting*.


 
If your getting one of the two for Goose Hunting too, might as well go with the one that can shoot *3 1/2"* Shells. - *Super Vinci*


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

I prefer the Vinci over the Beretta a400. 

If you are goose hunting get a super Vinci.


----------



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)

Justin, 

I bought my daughter a Super Vinci this season and it is one bad A gun. My son, wife and myself all shoot Super Black Eagle IIs and have never had an issue with any of them. I have heard of the problem once that your friend is having. It happens when you have smaller hands and have to slide you hand up onto the pistol grip to pull the trigger. My friend that had the issue would have to put a little piece of tape around his finger and or the back of the trigger guard. As for Vinci vs. Super... heck just pay the extra 100 and get the 3 1/2. My daughter has never killed a goose with more than 3" but its nice to know its an option if you want it.


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

Brandoned said:


> Buy a Beretta and be done with it! A friend was sitting beside me in the blind Sunday with a super Vinci that shot only one time like the rest of the Benelli's do.


Couldnt agree more! I have a Xtrema II and the new Extreme and the Extreme would put any semi auto to shame! No felt recoil at all! my Xtrema has been everywhere with me to Missouri Snow Goose hunting with unlimited amounts of 3 1/2 shells to South Dakota pheasant hunting in the dusty fields and never once has it failed or jammed, dirt or not! just got the Extreme and about to put it the same tests!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I shoot a SBEII and would not trade it for any of the guns mentioned here. I have shot most except the Vinci. I handled a Vinci at Cabelas and "bulky" is a good description.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*SBII is a great gun!!! Got one a couple of years ago and wouldn't trade it for anything. Hard to beat a Benelli shotgun!

Love the Benelli Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Jonathan Maulden (Mar 27, 2011)

I hunted this season with a super vinci have had no trouble with my triger finger. It is a very smooth very reliable weapon. I have had 0 malfunctions even after the gun taking a dip and then freezing over. I would buy another if I ever wore this one out but I just dont think it is going to stop. I can not however compare it to and barreta or browning as I have not tested either. For geese I would go with the 3.5 and get a super vinci. If you have a bass pro near you can open a credit card and save 10% that is what I did and saved $150. Good luck!


----------



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)

You cant compare it to a Beretta or a Browning Jonathan because there is no comparison. Hell my wife comes from the Browning Arms family and we could get huge discounts on Browning shotguns but we choose to pay for and shoot Benelli because they flat work. I have over 10,000 rounds through mine and never had an issue.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Yeah I like the inertia driven system. I have seen proof that there is no comparison to gas operated systems when it comes to fouling. The Inertia driven shoots a whole lot cleaner and I have yet to hear a first hand experience of one jamming. I have seen lots and had several gas operated systems of several different weapons jam. My buddy dropped his (super vinci) into the bottom of lake lowell and fished it out of the mud twice on the same trip and continued to hunt with it without malfunction. I would personally go with the Super Vinci but I could lean toward the Super black eagle II. I just wanted to hear peoples first hand experience with the vinci's of either kind.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

justin300mag said:


> Yeah I like the inertia driven system. I have seen proof that there is no comparison to gas operated systems when it comes to fouling. The Inertia driven shoots a whole lot cleaner and I have yet to hear a first hand experience of one jamming. I have seen lots and had several gas operated systems of several different weapons jam. My buddy dropped his (super vinci) into the bottom of lake lowell and fished it out of the mud twice on the same trip and continued to hunt with it without malfunction. I would personally go with the Super Vinci but I could lean toward the Super black eagle II. I just wanted to hear peoples first hand experience with the vinci's of either kind.


I have been "Benelli'ed" plenty of times. This is a term I use when I hit the silver button to cycle a shell when there is one already in the chamber = jam every time.

I was taught young to never put your finger in the trigger guard until your ready to shoot. So naturally my index finger lays right by that silver button until I am ready to squeeze. With gloves on and in a hast to get the gun up, I hit it a good 10 times a season. I would call this a self induced jam.

It looks like on the Vinci, benelli tried to fix that by putting it IN the trigger guard up but up front and recessed. Again, the Vinci does feel very bulky to me.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Bulky really isnt an issue to me. For the last 14 years I have shot a gun I call "the Tank". A Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. I have upgraded several times but end up selling the new gun and going back to the Mossberg. I hunt hard and have put that gun through HELL. after thousands and thousands of rounds I replaced the firing pin once and that is it. But after trying the vinci I think I might have to try one. I have tried a Beretta but it was a jamming piece o junk in the extreme cold. Took it to a gunsmith and he told me the gun had alot of aluminum components that dont function well in the cold. Most of my duck hunting is done between 30 degrees and about -5 degrees but it could drop to about -20. The Mossberg may have a season or 2 left to give but I can tell she is wearing out.


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

justin300mag said:


> Yeah I like the inertia driven system. I have seen proof that there is no comparison to gas operated systems when it comes to fouling. The Inertia driven shoots a whole lot cleaner and I have yet to hear a first hand experience of one jamming. I have seen lots and had several gas operated systems of several different weapons jam. My buddy dropped his (super vinci) into the bottom of lake lowell and fished it out of the mud twice on the same trip and continued to hunt with it without malfunction. I would personally go with the Super Vinci but I could lean toward the Super black eagle II. I just wanted to hear peoples first hand experience with the vinci's of either kind.


I use to work for a local gun dealer and always got the question of what should I go with? Beretta or Benelli? I always told them to use what fits you the best they both make great guns and at the end of the day there really is that much different... except one was Gas driven and one was Inertia driven. You said you like the Inertia driven system and dont like gas because of cold weather? I hunt in Minne"SNOW"ta where it also gets to -20 and have never had a problem with my gas gun. But everyone has there prefrences and if you like the Super Vinci more well then get it!  But give the new Beretta Extreme at least one look! It is driven by BOTH Gas and Inertia! best of both worlds!!  

http://www.berettausa.com/products/beretta-a400-xtreme-unico-ko-synthetic-black-12ga-35/

Like I said go with what you feel most confortable with but honestly give this gun at least a once over before you get the Super Vinci!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

What the verdict on the Remington Versa-max (or even an 11-87)?
http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...nting-gear-2011-2012?photo=13#node-1001451811


----------



## Take'em (Nov 29, 2006)

Brandoned said:


> Buy a Beretta and be done with it! A friend was sitting beside me in the blind Sunday with a super Vinci that shot only one time like the rest of the Benelli's do.


Like the rest of them do??? Hilarious. Are you employed by Beretta?


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a early vinci and have shot it tons. Light loads or high brass it has never failed. I dont know how it could. Great duck gun!! I dont remember the last time I cleaned it. Still go's boom boom boom!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

You just have to be careful what shells you use with a gas gun, IMHO. I love shooting the black cloud snowgoose 1635 fps shells at geese, but DAMN they are dirty, not a problem in my gun.

Word to the wise though, dont make fun of my buddy Zach when he is spraying his xtrema down mid hunt to try to get it back to cycling after shooting these shells. He gets all pissed off and hes about the best goose caller in my neck of the woods. 

Remember you only need 3 things from a fowl gun.....


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

justin300mag said:


> Yeah I like the inertia driven system. I have seen proof that there is no comparison to gas operated systems when it comes to fouling. The Inertia driven shoots a whole lot cleaner and I have yet to hear a first hand experience of one jamming. I have seen lots and had several gas operated systems of several different weapons jam. My buddy dropped his (super vinci) into the bottom of lake lowell and fished it out of the mud twice on the same trip and continued to hunt with it without malfunction. I would personally go with the Super Vinci but I could lean toward the Super black eagle II. I just wanted to hear peoples first hand experience with the vinci's of either kind.


There's 8 people at my pheasant camp that shoot Benelli's, I will say that they jam no more or less than the rest of the semi-autos there. Not one of those guys would say there gun was bullet proof. Have a few guys with Beretta's and they have malfunctions about as often as my Browning Gold. I do have a Beretta Inertia driven gun that has been flawless to this point, however it hasn't had a case of shells through it yet, so it is to soon to judge it. I will say one thing about the Vinci, its safety is farther forward than any other gun that I have seen, so much so that if you have small hands it be a real issue.


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

savage25xtreme said:


> You just have to be careful what shells you use with a gas gun, IMHO. I love shooting the black cloud snowgoose 1635 fps shells at geese, but DAMN they are dirty, not a problem in my gun.
> 
> Word to the wise though, dont make fun of my buddy Zach when he is spraying his xtrema down mid hunt to try to get it back to cycling after shooting these shells. He gets all pissed off and hes about the best goose caller in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Remember you only need 3 things from a fowl gun.....


Its sounds like your buddy Zach has a "lemon" and the only one that I've ever heard of, All of my buddies hunt with Xtremas. All I shoot through my Xtrema is BlackCloud 3 1/2" and I must have went through 3 cases of it this year (the best waterfowl season I've ever had, and hope to have the same next year now that I am getting my new pup in 2 weeks! ) and never once has it jammed nor did I clean it. Now our season ended and I did end up cleaning it and once I pulled out the trigger a pile of dirt and corn stubble fell out of the action and all I could do is smile because I know there is nothing that can stop my gun!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

FPA Ammo said:


> Its sounds like your buddy Zach has a "lemon" and the only one that I've ever heard of, All of my buddies hunt with Xtremas. All I shoot through my Xtrema is BlackCloud 3 1/2" and I must have went through 3 cases of it this year (the best waterfowl season I've ever had, and hope to have the same next year now that I am getting my new pup in 2 weeks! ) and never once has it jammed nor did I clean it. Now our season ended and I did end up cleaning it and once I pulled out the trigger a pile of dirt and corn stubble fell out of the action and all I could do is smile because I know there is nothing that can stop my gun!


Well, its been back to the factory twice, and it is for sale


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

savage25xtreme said:


> Well, its been back to the factory twice, and it is for sale


Yeah thats not good if its been back to the factory twice! I would sell it too if mine was doing the same thing!


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I got a Remington Versa Max late fall and I must say I thought the cold would cause a malfunction but none yet- 8 boxes 3" of #2's and BB only 1 good cleaning- no complaints - plus my shoulder wasn't sore after any of the hunts


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Remington 870. Year after Year, Shell after Shell. (About 8,000 shells now) 

When I stop killing limits with it, I MIGHT think about buying something else.

I hunt with close friends who have $1500+ Guns and shoot $25 a Box shells(Blindside/BlackCloud), if that's your thang, awesome no problem. But why?
Somehow these fellars don't kill any more birds than anyone else in the blind. I'd be pissed to spend all that money and not have an advantage.

I've always been told and as far as I've witnessed it's true;

IT'S NOT THE ARROW, IT'S THE INDIAN!

Cheers!


----------



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

War Hammer said:


> Remington 870. Year after Year, Shell after Shell. (About 8,000 shells now)
> 
> When I stop killing limits with it, I MIGHT think about buying something else.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!! All I could do is smile when reading this! The 870 is the most tried and true gun period!! 

Doubt you will ever run into the problem of not killing limits with it!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

FPA Ammo said:


> Couldn't agree more!! All I could do is smile when reading this! The 870 is the most tried and true gun period!!
> 
> Doubt you will ever run into the problem of not killing limits with it!


 
Well I'm not rubbing anyones nose in it per say, I've shot all my friends high end guns. To include some Beretta Xplor and Urikas as well as Versa Max and Vinci's and the Extrema. Never shot a Browning Maxus? is it?

They are FINE Guns and tough/durable I suppose.

I just can't be convinced to buy them when what I have already works.

I'd definely own one if someone paid for it though.......nah I'd sell it


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I shot a 870 also for about 15 years exclusively, now its my back-up every time I take a trip although I have never needed it as one. I also have an O/U that I use for upland when I hunt alone or in a small group, but mostly its an auto-loader because even with an occasional malfunction it puts more birds down for me than any pump did for me. I can easily transition from bird to bird squeezing the trigger, an ability I was never able to master with a pump. The amount of triples I've shot using a pump I could probably count on 2 hands, I am not amazed when I do it with an auto, they are tools and each have their place. I bought my Browning Gold for $600, and my Beretta for $500.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Everybody has an opinion when it comes to shotguns. I can't help but laugh at how many people have opinions on guns they have never owned or shot. "There was a guy at my duck camp that shot a Benelli and it fell apart." "My buddy had a Browning Maxus that jammed every other shot." Yada, yada, yada. Most of the suggestions listed above will serve you well if you take care of it. I currently have a Browning Maxus, Benelli SBE II and a Beretta A400 XPlor and haven't had one issue with any of them. (Yes, I like shotguns, well guns period) I did have a Vinci but had the same issues as some of the others with the trigger guard. I liked the gun overall and would buy a Super Vinci for the trigger guard alone if I bought another. Shoulder the guns you like and see which one fits you best. Good luck.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Everybody has an opinion when it comes to shotguns. I can't help but laugh at how many people have opinions on guns they have never owned or shot. "There was a guy at my duck camp that shot a Benelli and it fell apart." "My buddy had a Browning Maxus that jammed every other shot." Yada, yada, yada. Most of the suggestions listed above will serve you well if you take care of it. I currently have a Browning Maxus, Benelli SBE II and a Beretta A400 XPlor and haven't had one issue with any of them. (Yes, I like shotguns, well guns period) I did have a Vinci but had the same issues as some of the others with the trigger guard. I liked the gun overall and would buy a Super Vinci for the trigger guard alone if I bought another. Shoulder the guns you like and see which one fits you best. Good luck.


You may laugh at it, but that's how alot of us decide to buy guns, I could either go out a buy 20 different guns or I talk with the people who shoot them. We spend 2 weeks in SD with about 15-20 guys, IMO their is no better way to learn about a gun you are consider buying than sitting across a table cleaning guns with 5 or 6 guys that have been shooting a Benelli or Berretta etc. for 10 years. Far to often I hear guys say their guns are bullet proof and they have had owned them one or two seasons and seen 5 or 6 boxes of shells ran threw them, then they trade them in on the newest model.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, well I understand that but post a question in reference to "which shotgun is best" on an internet forum and you will hear every brand called a piece of junk. You don't believe me, try it. I'm not sure how anyone can decipher which gun is best when you get a gazillion different answers. I guess you could tally up the votes and decide from there. Just so know mngundog, I wasn't responding to your post, I just happened to post after you. I'm just making a general statement. I read a lot on the various hunting and shotgun forums out there. I've read so much bs over the years that it's hard to distinguish it from the truth.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Yeah, well I understand that but post a question in reference to "which shotgun is best" on an internet forum and you will hear every brand called a piece of junk. You don't believe me, try it. I'm not sure how anyone can decipher which gun is best when you get a gazillion different answers. I guess you could tally up the votes and decide from there. Just so know mngundog, I wasn't responding to your post, I just happened to post after you. I'm just making a general statement. I read a lot on the various hunting and shotgun forums out there. I've read so much bs over the years that it's hard to distinguish it from the truth.


Yes, I agree with you, its tough to wade through the answers to find one you believe. How is the Maxus to clean?


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

bottom line what fits you best. If you keep any clean before the hunt all you need to worry about is how you shoot it.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Yes, I agree with you, its tough to wade through the answers to find one you believe. How is the Maxus to clean?


I have always liked recoil/inertia auto loaders. I grew up shooting Browning A5's and still love them. Having said that. I find the Maxus very easy to clean, especially for a gas gun. I will always have a place for a Benelli in my safe but I love the Maxus. I take care of my guns so I haven't tortured it enough to say it's the best thing out there reliability-wise but it's been 100% so far. I've hunted with it several times this duck season and shot clays with it a few times. I have nothing but good to say about it so far.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I read a lot on the various hunting and shotgun forums out there. I've read so much bs over the years that it's hard to distinguish it from the truth.


Bout as much BS on those huntin' and gun forums as on a retriever forum huh?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Bout as much BS on those huntin' and gun forums as on a retriever forum huh?


Ha! You got it Howard! Dem' huntin' forums are full of know it alls!


----------



## Azjayhawk (Dec 3, 2011)

I shot the new Browning A5 last week at Media day at the SHOT Show.That's what I have on my wish list.


----------



## M R Ducks (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts, so I don't know if anyone else who owns boith guns has posted.

But.... I do own both an SBE-II and an Xtrema 2. There are some things you need to consider with each. The Vinci and Super Vinci have a significant design flaw (my opinion) that drives the trigger housing into your middle finger when shooting anything other than target loads (which don;t always cycle...). I'd stay away from either V gun. 

As an overall pure hunting gun - you can't go wrong with either - BUT.....

The SBE-II is lighter and cleans WAY more easily. It also points A LOT faster as there is nothing but the barrel up front - and it's a light barrel. If you take both guns out on the sporting clays range, you will see a difference. Not sure which you prefer - but the SBE-II points super fast, and then requires a dedicated puch to swing through targets (and ducks). The Xtrema 2 is an optima bore barrel (over bored), so it is larger and heavier - as a result it swings better, but does not point as well when shouldering in a hurry. It is also more of a challenge to clean - taking the bolt out has it's own little trick and it pretty much a pain - but certainly doable.

The Xtrema 2 just doesn't kick (SBE -II on the other hand....). It is very pleasant to shoot, and shoots everything from 1 oz loads to 3 1/2 inch candles right out of hte box. THe SBE-II just isn't as reliable with lighter loads, even when broken in. The Xtrema will cycle 7/8 oz loads after a few boxes of super mags. The Xtreme-II will function as a "one gun" solution for anyting you want to do, except maybe dedicated trap.

So - my son shoots the SBE-II and won't even think about another gun, and I shoot the Xtrema 2 and feel the same way. I shot hte SBE-II for about 4 seasons - I prefer the Xtrema hands down.

The only knock on the Xtrema 2 has been reports of light strikes and failures to fire.

Clean the snot out of it with CLP, including the bolt and firing pin, run and run it wet with CLP. Make sure you have it assembled properly (make sure the o-ring in the forend is where it needs to be), and you will NEVER have a problem. The colder it gets, the more CLP you should use - trust me on this one - it's when it works the best. In fact - I recommend you do that with any semi - as long as you use CLP. DON'T USE WD-40 unless you like to clean wax from small parts. 

I have NEVER had a light strike with mine. I have friends who have with their's until they stripped the gun and cleaned it as just described. They don't run their's wet like I do, and there is considerable visable difference in wear. 

So.... find an Xtrema 2 - they're on sale now that the new A400 Xtreme has hit the street - and never look back.

The new A400 Xtreme is nice, but if you mount the gun with your head forward as I do, you can't shoot it. The recoil system in the middle of the stock will pinch your face HARD. 

Ducks


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

I would find out how to shoot a few of these guns in one session....

This is what I did. I read every article and magazine I could get my hands on. That year, pretty much everyone said the Berretta extrema was the best. I had made up my mind that's what I was going to get. I then learned of a gun event near by where you could shoot any gun. All the manufacturers where there. After shooting all the major waterfowl guns out there... the Benelli SBE 1 appealled to me like no other! 

I confirmed this at my local skeet and trap range. 

You will hear nightmare stories about evry gun out there.... Go and shoot them.

JW


----------



## Dragos (Sep 20, 2021)

Could any of you kind gentlemen tell me for sure if the magazine tube from benelli VINCI is compatible to the SUPERVINCI?


----------



## dbonham (Jul 27, 2014)

I just bought a retay 3.5 inch gun today. I’ve read and heard good things about them. I’m looking forward to shooting it.
I also hunt a a400 xplor. I love it but have it in a 26 inch barrel and wanted to shoot a 28 and an inertia gun for a while.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I purchased a Benelli Vinci in 2010 to use exclusively for waterfowl hunting. It has performed over the years perfectly! I especially love the inertia-driven system that both minimizes recoil (especially when using 3" heavy loads) and limits the clean up after the hunt. I highly recommend this shotgun! I also have a Remington 1187 and 870 Express, both good guns, but I prefer my Vinci over both....


----------

